# "Habitat"



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

CC Welcome


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2012)

I dig it!

What's your reasoning for the crop ratio?

I think this would be nice squared, and you would only lose a little tiny bit off the edges.

I know, I know, I am bothered to much by things that don't  look purposeful.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2012)

Ummmm....no. Everything is the same color tones and just blends together. Now if you had something that was more simple on the right side and a contrasting color it would work better.
+)


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2012)

Really?

I love how the lines in the rock up top, echo the lines of the stems, and the leaves echo the splotches on the rock, and there is a resting place lacking detail in the lower left. Your eyes are also lead around by the colors.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the upper left. The rock formation is interesting. I find the right side to messy. =) This is of course MHO......


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes I think me and Bitter come from different planets - its just a well exposed busy scene for me. Not clear content/subject to really stand out amidst the scene itself. A Habitat shot for a creature certainly if annotated/commented to draw attention to specifics of the habitat - but otherwise it fails to work as a standalone picture for me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2012)

We ARE from different planets.


----------



## Overread (Jan 14, 2012)

I call Mars!


----------



## manaheim (Jan 14, 2012)

Man, I'm glad over piped up.  Usually I agree with Bitter on a lot of stuff, but I don't see ANYTHING of interest or value in this shot at all... so I'm surprised.

Bitter, why do you like it, if I may ask?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2012)

Simply because I enjoy looking at it.

I stated the reasons why earlier.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. I am glad that this image is at least "well exposed". I do a lot of experimenting with composition and this has been my focus lately.

I'm interested in illustrating the complexity of nature, rather than the anthropocentric values which seek harmony and order. What interests me here is the juxtaposition in the textures and implied forms found in the rock and the peppervine at right. I didn't want either subject to dominate the eye since it's really about the interaction between the two that is important.

In response to the criticism that it is busy, I would like say that I completely agree. It is busy. But I am also trying to kind of challenge that convention in the same way that many abstract expressionists had with painting, and in fact my recent images have been compared to Jackson Pollock.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2012)

Jackson Pollock.....huh. Then no C&C needed.....


----------



## cguron (Jan 14, 2012)

WhadoIlook?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

mishele said:


> Jackson Pollock.....huh. Then no C&C needed.....



Oh mishele! you know that is not what I meant!! just trying to provide context, not validation.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

... and for what it's worth, I don't even much care for Pollock


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2012)

I was just giving you ****.......I can't C&C an artistic vision like that...=) If that was your intent, and it works for you......wonderful...=)


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

I hear ya, and I don;t get upset if people didn't like my stuff. if i did, i'd be a very upset person.

honestly, you who have posted here are some of the only people I stick around this mess of a forum for. So thanks so so much for stopping by! :hug::


----------



## davesnothere11 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like it. 
For me I see it as a conflict between the living and the non. Is the plant overtaking the rock or the rock outlasting the plant. This image is contemplative.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 14, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I hear ya, and I don;t get upset if people didn't like my stuff. if i did, i'd be a very upset person.



You used too. Don't make me dig through your post history.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

I just don't like "it's boring" kind of a pet peve. I never got that upset, though you wouldn't know it from what I've wrote.

i'm more careful now.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 14, 2012)

cguron said:


> WhadoIlook?



I'm glad to see I have such a fan!


----------



## baturn (Jan 15, 2012)

Anthropocentric..........riiight!


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

sesquipedalophobic much?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Really?
> 
> I love how the lines in the rock up top, echo the lines of the stems, and the leaves echo the splotches on the rock, and there is a resting place lacking detail in the lower left. Your eyes are also lead around by the colors.



Really? 

Try as I might, I'm not hearing any echoes...none...nothing...the image does pretty much nothing for me. 

It has no clear point of interest. The lighting is flat and uninspiring. Sorry, but absolutely nothing in this scene resonates with me at all.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 15, 2012)

To me, the complexities of nature are not well conveyed by a rock and parts of a dead tree - at least not like you've done here. Sorry. I've gotten nothing from this picture. But that's me.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

lol. no need to be sorry, guys!

I do keep looking at it, hoping to dislike it. But to be honest, if anything it's grown on me.

But, I really do appreciate your input even if bitter, dave and I are alone on this one.


----------



## mishele (Jan 15, 2012)

That's the great thing about art.......everyone sees things differently.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 15, 2012)

mishele said:


> That's the great thing about art.......everyone sees things differently.



Yes and that can easily become the most convenient excuse for bad piece of work.... seriously, 4 years with art students taught me how to bull ****. When a critic session doesn't end in their favor, they just say,"Oh it's up to you to read what it is..."

Anyways, put a price tag on anything and someone will buy it.

To me the photo doesn't bring any interest for me. I tried to see it from an instinctive perspective... nothing. I tried to see it from a structured artistic critic perspective.... nothing. I tried to pick up context from what I see... nothing. I tried to see if I can see something in the texture or pattern in the rock or the twicks... nothing. May be it's about nothing... should have thought about it earlier!


----------



## jake337 (Jan 15, 2012)

How would it be framed and lit while hanging?  Is this apart of a series?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

Perhaps. If it is part of a series it is emerging.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 15, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > That's the great thing about art.......everyone sees things differently.
> ...



While people see things differently in art, that in itself I don't thing holds something up. I agree completely that this is an excuse for aimless, directionless artists.



> [...]it's about nothing... should have thought about it earlier!



But really, i think you're just being obstinate by saying you see nothing. Not even as mundane as the variety of textures found in nature or conceptual such as letting nature simply 'be' without being confined to our pattern seeking instincts?

Simply because I did not convey a message within your lexicon does not mean that it's meaningless, only that your experiences, values and expectations do not match my own. If I competely don't understand something, then I assume it's my fault, not the artists. Is it about nothing, or is not about anything which you value as important?

Art for me is not so much about communication, it's about understanding the world we live in. Appreciating art is about understanding others' world view.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2012)

I tried to look this image through Mr. Popular's eyes and i think i found something


----------

